# The National Dog Show



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Anybody going this year? It's held in Oaks (Phoenixville), Pennsylvania.

I should be in attendance.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I wish! I can't even go to the Rottie specialty in Chicago because I have to work. Darn work, it gets in the way of everything.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

I will be there with Bubbles for the AB shows, and Kimma for the two days they are doing Rally


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Cross your fingers I can find someone to room with x.x


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Unfortunately no, I think that is about a week before bulldog nationals so we will be getting ready for that, we are the host club so that will be crunch time.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Might be a fun day trip! It's not that far from here!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Xeph said:


> Cross your fingers I can find someone to room with x.x


Awwwww I hope you can! I am so pumped to meet you


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm hoping to go, and hope I can meet some more DF people/dogs. I've never been to a dog show before.


----------

